# Cheyenne Mountain Zoo in Colorado



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not a real fan of the zoos but I always manage to find at least a few animals i am interested in.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Chris. That second Lion is healthy, it doesn't seem as though he's missed any meals lately.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice pics Chris. The big cats are my favorite.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Love peacocks a bit noisy but they sure are pretty.

Chris you should get some for the ranch.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pics., x2 on the cats.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We couldn't figure out why that lion was pacing back and forth on the fence like that but about 10 minutes later the zoo staff came in to feed him. He knew it was dinner time!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tigers IMO are the ultimate predatory animal, even with the loud camouflage they manage. Outside of mans influence of course!


----------

